# Neuroscience Researcher Job Searching in Adelaide



## mrakoski (Dec 18, 2014)

Hello all,

I moved to Adelaide from the US last June and have been job searching since then. Needless to say I've put in a lot of job applications and spent many hours researching the intricacies of the job markets here.

Some useful details about myself:

On a temp spouse visa w/ bridging visa
Full working rights in AU
Reliable transport
Available for immediate start
Fully flexible working hours (any shift, any day)
BA Psych, MS Neuroscience
Retail management experience, laboratory research experience, landscaping/gardening experience, IT helpdesk experience, extensive computer repair and troubleshooting experience.

I am posting here in the hopes that someone might have some good ideas for me to continue my search. I have already contacted every neuroscience lab in the city and most of the other scientific labs that do work related to my experience, but there are few openings in such a small city.

I've been in contact with several temp and recruiting agencies for different industries with no luck.

I don't wish to sound desperate but I would like to find work doing just about anything and I have the skills and experience to do well in a huge variety of job roles.

If you are reading this and you're looking for a new employee with a high degree of education, strong work ethic, diverse experience, and the ability to start asap please feel free to contact me!

All the best to everyone out there seeking work and seeking employees!

-Mike


----------

